# استفسار طلب شراء للبنود اعمال الصحى والحريق



## ياسر حسن (28 يناير 2016)

استفسار
لو سمحتوا اذاى اعمل طلب شراء للمواسير والملحلقات للاعمال الصحى والحريق من واقع المخططات
لو سمحتوا لو فيه حد عنده طلبات للشراء يتفضل مع الشكر


----------



## شيخ الحارة (22 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم
في البداية لابد أن يكون لديك خطاب اعتماد بماركة و مواصفات المواد من المالك أو الاستشاري بالنسبة للمواسير و الوصلات ، و يكون لديك Selection أو تحديد للموديلات بالنسبة للمحابس أو الرشاشات أو القطع الصحية فبل أن تطلب الشراء و قد يتطلب الأمر اعتماد عينة قبل التوريد .


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (28 فبراير 2016)

عمل اختيار للمحابس والرشاشات على حسب الموديل من الكتالوج


----------

